# Nvidia bestätigt: Geforce Experience wird zur Pflicht für Treiber



## Matthias Dammes (18. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nvidia bestätigt: Geforce Experience wird zur Pflicht für Treiber* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nvidia bestätigt: Geforce Experience wird zur Pflicht für Treiber


----------



## SphinxBased (18. Oktober 2015)

schon wieder so ne zwangsknebelung an etwas was ich gar nicht will.schluss damit hol ich mir die treiber halt illegal........


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2015)

Illegal ? Wie denn ? Und dann das Risiko von Viren eingehen ? Really ??


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Oktober 2015)

Gehöre ich wirklich zu den 10%, die in diesem Programm keinen Mehrwert sehen, sondern allein nur Ressourcenverschwendung?

Aber die Registrierung über dieses Programm ist jetzt aber wirklich eine ziemliche Gängelung dem Kunden gegenüber


----------



## jijo (18. Oktober 2015)

Also GeForce Experience nutze ich auch ( inzwischen), obwohl ich mich auch sehr gut an die Zeiten erinnern kann, wo ich mir auf der offiziellen NVidia-Hp meinen passenden Treiber über Drop-down Menü raus gesucht und installiert habe, ohne das der Spaß dann einen 300MB Download nach sich zog :-/.

Die dann plötzlich notwendige Anmeldung mit einer E-mail Adresse sehe auch als Gängelung, wo sich mir der Sinn für den Nutzer ( außer Werbemail im Postfach ) nicht erschließen will.


----------



## Paldonhb (18. Oktober 2015)

ich mag die software


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Oktober 2015)

WIrd man dann immer nur den aktuellsten Treiber nutzen können? Es kam ja schon häufiger vor, dass bestimmte Spiele (vor allem ältere) nicht mehr richtig mit neueren Treibern funktionieren. Ich bin da echt kein Fan von. Warum den Leuten nicht die Wahl geben?


----------



## Wamboland (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab das Teil eh installiert - und ne Mail lässt sich dazu sicherlich auch finden ^^


----------



## Turalyon (18. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> WIrd man dann immer nur den aktuellsten Treiber nutzen können? Es kam ja schon häufiger vor, dass bestimmte Spiele (vor allem ältere) nicht mehr richtig mit neueren Treibern funktionieren. Ich bin da echt kein Fan von. Warum den Leuten nicht die Wahl geben?



Du musst die Treiber nicht unbedingt installieren. Du hast dann ein Ausrufezeichen auf dem Experience symbol in der Infoleiste unten rechts.


----------



## Nud3l-88 (18. Oktober 2015)

Super. Seit Windows 10 funktioniert mein Experience nicht mehr. Auch nach einer Neuinstallation. Also keine Treiber mehr für mich? So ein Sche***...


----------



## McCerb (18. Oktober 2015)

ich finde das programm gut aber wofür registriern? dann bekommense halt ne fakemail um die ohren gehaun ich kanns aber echt nicht mehr lesen ey bitte registriern sie sich blah schwall blubb...


----------



## BiJay (18. Oktober 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gehöre ich wirklich zu den 10%, die in diesem Programm keinen Mehrwert sehen, sondern allein nur Ressourcenverschwendung?


Bei den NVIDIA-Treiber installier ich eigentlich immer nur den Grafiktreiber und PhysX. Windows 10 will aber nun auch immer den Soundtreiber per Windows-Update installieren, also muss ich den wohl auch immer mitnehmen, obwohl ich das eh nicht nutze. Für den restlichen Kram habe ich auch keinen Nutzen. Fand schon bei dem Razer-Treiber die Accountbindung etwas nervig. Ist einfach unnötige Zeitverschwendung und kann noch nerviger werden, wenn man mal kein Internet hat. Finde diesen Schritt von NVIDIA kundenunfreundlich.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. Oktober 2015)

Viel interessanter finde ich die MÖGLICHEN wahren Hintergründe. Will man hier mal "vorfühlen" ob man Hardware an den Kunden binden kann ?

 Also nur noch, ähnlich wie bei Software, ein Nutzungsrecht veräussert..."Steam" für Hardware ? Weiterverkauf unterbinden ? Abwarten wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2015)

In dem Fall muss ich echt mal sagen:
Gut das ich eine AMD Karte habe

Und wenn man so ein paar apathische Menschen hier ließt: Ne, so fängt das an, die brauchen meine Email nicht zu wissen


----------



## schmoki (18. Oktober 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass man an die Treiber auch ohne Experience kommt. Ist doch eigtl. das gleiche wie CCC von AMD :o

Naja ohne experience hat man eh kein shadowplay, daher hab ichs sowieso drauf.


----------



## Turalyon (18. Oktober 2015)

schmoki schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass man an die Treiber auch ohne Experience kommt. Ist doch eigtl. das gleiche wie CCC von AMD :o



Als ich noch the Radeon hatte, hatte das CCC die Treiber nicht aktualisiert, man musste sie noch als komplettpaket von der seite ziehen und dann samt CCC installieren


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Oktober 2015)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Du musst die Treiber nicht unbedingt installieren. Du hast dann ein Ausrufezeichen auf dem Experience symbol in der Infoleiste unten rechts.



Schon, aber was wenn ich erst hinterher merke, dass der neue Treiber nicht funktioniert? Kann ich dann zu einer älteren Version des Treibers zurückkehren oder muss ich auf eine neue Version warten, die den fehler fixt bzw. auf ein Updates des Spiels, das mit dem neuen Treiber kompatibel ist? Wie gesagt: Diese Aussicht gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich habe gern selbst die Kontrolle darüber, was ich auf meinem Rechner wann installiere und auch, wie ich es rückgängig machen kann, wenn es mal nicht funktioniert.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (18. Oktober 2015)

Habe Experience mal inst. und gestestet, und alle vorgeschlagenen Spiele-Grafikeinstellungen sind bei mir Müll! z.b. optimiert Experience ein Spiel mit z.b. mittleren Einstellungen obwohl die Hardware locker Ultra Einstellungen kann. Da ich keine Spiele Aufzeichnen und Teilen möchte, ist dieses Experience für mich unbrauchbar. Das ich künftig aber ohne Experience keine Gamereadytreiber mehr bekomme, ist alles andere als Kundenfreundlich! Sofern künftige Treiber nicht an eine Hardware ID gebunden sind, werde ich wohl auch Kriminell und Sauge auf einschlägigen Seiten den passenden Treiber herrunter.


----------



## Turalyon (18. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Schon, aber was wenn ich erst hinterher merke, dass der neue Treiber nicht funktioniert? Kann ich dann zu einer älteren Version des Treibers zurückkehren oder muss ich auf eine neue Version warten, die den fehler fixt bzw. auf ein Updates des Spiels, das mit dem neuen Treiber kompatibel ist? Wie gesagt: Diese Aussicht gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich habe gern selbst die Kontrolle darüber, was ich auf meinem Rechner wann installiere und auch, wie ich es rückgängig machen kann, wenn es mal nicht funktioniert.



Ich mach eigentlich nie ein Treiberupgrade, vor allem wenn der neue Treiber nur Optimierungen für ein bestimmtes Spiel bringt (wie der 358.50 für die SW Battlefront Beta), es sei denn ich spiele das Spiel selber. Treiberdowngrades wird es wohl nicht mehr geben, es sei denn, du findest im Netz die installer bei anderen quellen


----------



## DerBloP (18. Oktober 2015)

Wenn die Leute es nicht wollen, nimmt man halt die Brechstange. Und das mit den 90% nutzen es, ist wahrscheinlich genau so eine Statisstik wie ihre 200% Leistungssteigerungen bei irgendwelchen updates oder neuen Chips und co.
Ich will NUR den Treiber und sonst kein Schnickschnack. Experience ist der letzte Rotz. Wie kommt Nvidia darauf was mir gefällt? Manche brauchen keine Ultra Texturen und verzichten auf Mega scharfe Schatten, haben aber dafür konstante 60FPS nur als Beispiel. Experience ist bis auf Shadow Play, und auch nur für die die SP nutzen interessant, und evtl. für Leute die mal wirklich gar keinen Plan von PC´s haben. 
Ich bin Besitzer eines PC´s, weil ich die Einstellmöglichkeiten mag. Ich will keine Konsole, und genau das will das Programm und auch andere (siehe zB WIn8.1 und 10) aus meinen PC machen! Und bitte nicht sagen, man brauch die Vorgaben ja nicht annehmen, NEIN, brauch man nicht, aber ich brauch auch nicht noch ein Resourcenfressendes unnützprogramm!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2015)

Es wird echt immer schlimmer alles und der PC verliert immer mehr seiner Freiheiten. Liebe Leute, ich möchte selbst entscheiden aus welcher Quelle ich meine Treiber lade und welchen Treiber ich lade. Ich möchte selbst entscheiden, was ich nutze und was nicht. Wir alle sind ja am PC weil wir dessen Freiheiten lieben. Ich will nicht, dass man aus dem PC immer mehr eine Konsole macht. Das gefällt mir gar nicht.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es demnächst dann wohl selbst "geknackte" Treiber gibt, die ohne den Registrierungszwang auskommen.
Wenn das die Zukunft von Nvidia sein sollte, dann hol ich mir im nächsten Jahr wieder eine AMD Grafikkarte, oder ist es da auch schon so?


----------



## Aenimus (18. Oktober 2015)

Warum muss einem immer alles aufgezwungen werden? Was ist denn am jetzigen System so verkehrt gewesen?


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Oktober 2015)

Ok das ist jetzt eine Meldung die ich selber nicht verstehe und diese Registration einfach keinen Sinn macht.

Selbstverständlich ist das noch lange kein Grund auf AMD auszuweichen aber gefallen tut mir das nicht. Zwar nutze ich diese Software aber jetzt extra noch einloggen?
Na da mal sehen was da auf die Nvidianer zukommt.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (18. Oktober 2015)

Wie witzig! GF Experience schafft es seit Monaten nicht mehr, bei mir den Treiber zu updaten sondern schmiert dann lieber ab. Jetzt habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen, es wie in alten Zeiten manuell zu machen. Während die Installation gerade läuft, gehe ich auf PCGames.de und lese, dass ich dann in Zukunft wohl aufgeschmissen wäre xD


----------



## KillaBeez1972 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leutz,



BiJay schrieb:


> Bei den NVIDIA-Treiber installier ich eigentlich immer nur den Grafiktreiber und PhysX....



habe noch Win7 aber sieht bei mir genauso aus. 
Ich hab keine Lust, auf immer mehr Programme, die bei mir im Hintergrund mitlaufen und meinen Rechner verlangsamen oder meinen Speicher zumüllen.

Zitat:"Über das Windows  Update und die offizielle Webseite sollen ab Dezember nur noch  allgemeine Grafikkarten-Treiber zur Verfügung gestellt werden, die nur  noch einmal alle drei Monate aktualisiert werden."

Zieh ich mir halt alle 3 Monate die normalen Standarttreiber von den Nvidia HP und verzichte auf GameReady Treiber.
Wird schon reichen.


----------



## battschack (19. Oktober 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Habe Experience mal inst. und gestestet, und alle vorgeschlagenen Spiele-Grafikeinstellungen sind bei mir Müll! z.b. optimiert Experience ein Spiel mit z.b. mittleren Einstellungen obwohl die Hardware locker Ultra Einstellungen kann. Da ich keine Spiele Aufzeichnen und Teilen möchte, ist dieses Experience für mich unbrauchbar. Das ich künftig aber ohne Experience keine Gamereadytreiber mehr bekomme, ist alles andere als Kundenfreundlich! Sofern künftige Treiber nicht an eine Hardware ID gebunden sind, werde ich wohl auch Kriminell und Sauge auf einschlägigen Seiten den passenden Treiber herrunter.



Seltsam bei mir wird es immer so krass optimiert das es meiner meinung nach nicht mal mehr flüssig ist...
Ich hab lieber 60fps und dafür geschmeidig. 30-40fps sind für mich unerträglich^^

Ich brauch den schrott aufjedenfall nicht ich hoffe es gibt dafür dann eine lösung!


----------



## Celerex (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab Experience hin und wieder getestet und die "Optimierung" war auch stets ziemlich ordentlich, aber an den Settings lege ich dann doch lieber selbst Hand an. Zwei Kumpel von mir und mein Bruder optimieren ausschließlich mit Experience, weil sie zu faul sind, verschiedene Einstellungen zu testen und die haben bisher nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich den Zwang nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Also den Treiber nur über Experience anzubieten, damit kann ich leben, aber eine zwangsläufige Registrierung erschließt sich mir absolut nicht. Hier geht es wohl nur um die gute alte Datensammlung. 

Meine letzten Treiber habe ich eh über Experience geladen. Ich hoffe nur, dass sie eine Funktion einbauen, damit ich auf frühere Versionen zurückgreifen kann. Neue Treiber machen nämlich gerne mal Probleme und Nvidia ist leider nicht von der schnellsten Sorte, wenn es um das Lösen von Problemen geht. Aktuell haben sie es seit Start von Win10 nicht geschafft, dass sie ein "Stretchingproblem" in CS:GO beheben. Hier muss man zwangsläufig entweder auf früheren Versionen downgraden oder ein neues Zusatzprogramm nutzen. 

Apropos Zusatzprogramm. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, braucht man Experience nur zum downloaden des Treibers. Danach sollte man es ja theoretisch ausschalten und somit auch aus den Autostartprogrammen bedenkenlos entfernen können. Wäre interessant zu wissen.


----------



## AC3 (19. Oktober 2015)

die normalen WHQL treiber wird es auch weiterhin auf der nvidia seite zum download geben.
einzig die game ready werden ausschließlich über experience ausgeliefert.

da experience shadowplay beinhaltet, habe ich damit kein problem. benötige ich so oder so.


----------



## Briareos (19. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn das die Zukunft von Nvidia sein sollte, dann hol ich mir im nächsten Jahr wieder eine AMD Grafikkarte, oder ist es da auch schon so?


Da ich eine ATI-Karte habe: Ja, es gibt bei AMD schon länger ein ähnliches Programm, dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt.  Allerdings kannst du es nutzen, musst aber nicht. Du kannst entweder das komplette CCC-Paket herunterladen oder nur einen speziellen Treiber. Ich nutze immer das CCC, da ich a) nicht alle naselang jedes Treiberrelease auch tatsächlich installiere und b) das CCC sehr gut erkennt welche Treiber es aktualisieren muss und welche immer noch auf dem neuesten Stand sind. (Der SATA- oder USB-Treiber ändert sich im Vergleich zum Grafikkartentreiber ja nur sehr selten)

Aber natürlich kann auch AMD irgendwann in Zukunft auf den Trichter kommen, das seine Kunden zuviel Ressourcen über haben und sein Optimierungsprogramm für seine Kunden verpflichtend machen, who knows. Aber zumindest im Moment ist es vollkommen optional.


----------



## Cicero (19. Oktober 2015)

Da das Updaten des Treibers über das Tool sehr komfortabel ist, nutze ich es jetzt schon. Wenn aber auch nur mit gewissem Widerwillen, da diese Prozedur einen Haufen Datenmüll ansammelt, der auch nicht so einfach zu löschen geht. Ich habe mal zum Testen alles gelöscht (Treiber, Tool, etc) und anschließend die aktuellsten Versionen wieder aufgespielt und- sage und schreibe ca. 8 GB mehr Platz auf der Festplatte gehabt. Wohlgemerkt mit der gleichen Tool- und Treibernummer. 

Weiß irgendjemand, wie ich diesen Datenmüll vermeiden kann? Bitte jetzt aber nicht mit den üblichen Standards wie Datenträgerberinigung kommen....


----------



## Chemenu (19. Oktober 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Da ich eine ATI-Karte habe: Ja, es gibt bei AMD schon länger ein ähnliches Programm, dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt.  Allerdings kannst du es nutzen, musst aber nicht. Du kannst entweder das komplette CCC-Paket herunterladen oder nur einen speziellen Treiber. Ich nutze immer das CCC, da ich a) nicht alle naselang jedes Treiberrelease auch tatsächlich installiere und b) das CCC sehr gut erkennt welche Treiber es aktualisieren muss und welche immer noch auf dem neuesten Stand sind. (Der SATA- oder USB-Treiber ändert sich im Vergleich zum Grafikkartentreiber ja nur sehr selten)
> 
> Aber natürlich kann auch AMD irgendwann in Zukunft auf den Trichter kommen, das seine Kunden zuviel Ressourcen über haben und sein Optimierungsprogramm für seine Kunden verpflichtend machen, who knows. Aber zumindest im Moment ist es vollkommen optional.



Das Experience Gegenstück von AMD nennt sich Gaming Evolved App. Ich nutze davon eigentlich nur die Aufnahmefunktion, da seit dem letzten Treiber-Update das VCE Plugin für MSI Afterburner nicht mehr funktioniert.
Ich denke in ein paar Tagen kommt ein Statement vom AMD, dass man Treiber auch zukünftig getrennt zum Download anbieten wird. 

# Edit
Kam sogar schon am Freitag. Schön der Seitenhieb mit dem Newsletter. ^^
https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon/status/655028000438800384


----------



## Razorlight (19. Oktober 2015)

ok, jetzt ist das Maß voll

sobald die neue AMD Generation kommt fliegt die 980ti raus


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. Oktober 2015)

> "Wir glauben, dass Geforce Experience das beste und effizienteste Mittel ist, um unsere Kunden mit den aktuellen Game-Ready-Treibern von Nvidia zu versorgen"


Nein danke, ich lasse mich nicht zu meinem Glück zwingen.


----------



## Briareos (19. Oktober 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Weiß irgendjemand, wie ich diesen Datenmüll vermeiden kann? Bitte jetzt aber nicht mit den üblichen Standards wie Datenträgerberinigung kommen....



Dann komme ich mal mit einem anderen "Standard"  >> CCleaner

Die kostenlose Version reicht völlig aus, um sich den ganzen unnützen Müll von Windows, Office, Browsern, etc. pp. anzeigen (und natürlich auch löschen) zu lassen.
Nutze ich seit Jahren und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Oktober 2015)

Razorlight schrieb:


> ok, jetzt ist das Maß voll
> 
> sobald die neue AMD Generation kommt fliegt die 980ti raus



Gib sie mir ^^

nVidia ist cool 
Scheiss auf AMD


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2015)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Gib sie mir ^^
> 
> nVidia ist cool
> Scheiss auf AMD



hast du nicht schonmal so dämlichen Fanboykrams geschrieben?


----------



## Cicero (19. Oktober 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Dann komme ich mal mit einem anderen "Standard"  >> CCleaner
> 
> Die kostenlose Version reicht völlig aus, um sich den ganzen unnützen Müll von Windows, Office, Browsern, etc. pp. anzeigen (und natürlich auch löschen) zu lassen.
> Nutze ich seit Jahren und kann mich nicht beschweren.



Nutze ich auch. Hilft nur nix. Keine Ahnung, warum. 

Ich habe zB eine Kiste in Betrieb auf der ich auf einer 120 GB SSD Windows 7 und BF4 sowie Experience & Co installiert habe. Anfangs kein Problem, jetzt ist die SSD voll. Keine Ahnung warum, gesäubert wird regelmäßig....


----------



## Cele-pcgames (19. Oktober 2015)

schauste oft streaming in HD?
der divx player zum beispiel speichert alle HD Videos die du anschaust auf c
als ich draufgekommen bin und den ordner gefunden hab war ich erstaunt


----------



## Briareos (19. Oktober 2015)

Cele-pcgames schrieb:


> schauste oft streaming in HD?
> der divx player zum beispiel speichert alle HD Videos die du anschaust auf c
> als ich draufgekommen bin und den ordner gefunden hab war ich erstaunt


Nimm VLC 



Cicero schrieb:


> Nutze ich auch. Hilft nur nix. Keine Ahnung, warum.
> 
> Ich habe zB eine Kiste in Betrieb auf der ich auf einer 120 GB SSD Windows 7 und BF4 sowie Experience & Co installiert habe. Anfangs kein Problem, jetzt ist die SSD voll. Keine Ahnung warum, gesäubert wird regelmäßig....


Um die großen Speicherplatzfresser zu finden nehm ich (hauptsächlich in der Firma, meinen Privat-PC halte ich selber sauber^^) Programme wie TreeSize oder MeinPlatz. Diese scannen eine Partition und man sieht auf einem Blick in welchem Verzeichniss (und ggf. Unterverzeichnis(sen)) sich die Speicherplatzfresser versteckt haben.

In der Firma hatten wir mal den Fall, das auf einigen Rechnern (komischerweise nicht auf allen), der Virenscanner seine Updfatefiles nicht wie vorgesehen nach 7 Tagen löscht sondern sich munter die C-Partition damit zugeknallt hat. Konnte man mit einem derartigen Programm auf einen Blick feststellen.


----------



## DerdOn2006 (19. Oktober 2015)

Stört mich kein bisschen, nutze das Zeug schon seit langem, um die "richtigen" Einstellungen für meine Games zu finden.


----------



## luki0710 (19. Oktober 2015)

Mich stört das Programm nicht. 
Treiber Installation erheblich vereinfacht, Shadow-Play ist wirklich super. 
Nur habe ich ein mieses Gefühl (wie GTAEXTREMFAN) das Art DRM wird.
Wenn das passiert steige ich zur Konsole um...


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2015)

DRM? Sprich Austrocknung des Gebraucht-Hardwaremarktes? Halte ich für nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## HanFred (20. Oktober 2015)

Das Programm finde ich Mist. Abgesehen davon würden mir vierteljährliche Treiberupdates eigentlich genügen, wenn die denn auch einwandfrei wären. Aber nur dann.


----------



## Cicero (20. Oktober 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Nimm VLC
> 
> 
> Um die großen Speicherplatzfresser zu finden nehm ich (hauptsächlich in der Firma, meinen Privat-PC halte ich selber sauber^^) Programme wie TreeSize oder MeinPlatz. Diese scannen eine Partition und man sieht auf einem Blick in welchem Verzeichniss (und ggf. Unterverzeichnis(sen)) sich die Speicherplatzfresser versteckt haben.
> ...



Jau, danke für den Tipp! Könnte ev. auch an Avast liegen. Werde ich heute Abend gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2016)

was sollte das ganze eigentlich?
man braucht auch heute weder experience noch muss man sich bei nvidia registrieren.


----------



## HanFred (26. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was sollte das ganze eigentlich?
> man braucht auch heute weder experience noch muss man sich bei nvidia registrieren.


Jup, das habe ich mich in letzter Zeit auch wieder gefragt. Ausserdem kam man bisher auch immer über andere Quellen (z.B. bei Guru3D) an die Treiber, oft sogar etwas früher als auf dem offiziellen Weg.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2016)

Und das ist auch gut so, dass sie es nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## HanFred (27. Mai 2016)

Natürlich. Aber wie bereits gefragt - was sollte die doofe Idee überhaupt? Adressen-Sammelwut?


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Natürlich. Aber wie bereits gefragt - was sollte die doofe Idee überhaupt? Adressen-Sammelwut?



Ist wohl die logischste Begründung für den Versuch. Und daß Adressen gehandelt werden ist auch nichts neues. Und nachweisen kann man das eh nicht. Das merkt man nur wenn man mal bei einer Firma ausversehen einen Schreibfehler abliefert.

So konnten wir verifizieren, daß unsere Adresse dreist weiterverkauft wurde. Denn der Verschreiber "Gehrf" existierte nur 1x vor zig Jahren (kurz nach der Wende). WIr bekommen aber seitdem von einigen Firmen mit genau der falschen Schreibweise "Post". Sprich Werbung.


----------



## HanFred (27. Mai 2016)

Es ist leider eine verbreitete Unsitte, dass Adressen ungefragt gehandelt werden. Erstaunlich, dass sich sowas nach wie vor zu lohnen scheint. Bei mir erzeugt unbestellte Werbung eigentlich nur eine Abwehrhaltung.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2016)

Bei mir landet das ungefragte im Ostfriesischen Rundordner (auch als Papierkorb bekannt). Schlimmer ist die Papierverschwendung und Umweltbelastung die mit dieser ungefragten Werbung einhergeht.


----------

